# doubt about hub R3 Disc - Felt V85 Adv-Disc



## Indyana (Sep 26, 2017)

<!--StartFragment-->Greetings to all

I currently have twoFelt V85 Adventure Discs (my wife and I)

This model(strangely) does not match the catalogs 

Among other thingsthat change are the bushings, front. They should be bearings, but they are cone/ ball type (like a shimano); front hub Felt R3 Disc, sealed bearing, 32H. Therear hub is Felt R3 Disc, sealed bearing, 32H, 11-speed.

After buying them wediscovered they had very little factory fat, so the balls had been damaged. Themechanic changed the balls for others new.

After a trip, theballs are damaged again :mad2::mad2::mad2: I have the doubt if the mechanic used the correctsized balls (currently carries in the front hub balls +/- 5mm)

Can anyone confirmme the ball and socket dimensions of the front and rear hub for this model?
The model is Felt V85 adventure disc, and is supposed to use Felt R3 Disc Hub.

I write from Spain,where it is impossible to find information of this model, since we have theonly two bikes of this model in the country (imported from Germany, andFelt-Spain does not give any information or attention).

(Apologies for thetranslation of google, I hope I have explained)

Thank you very much
<!--EndFragment-->


----------



## Tobsn (Feb 21, 2017)

Trouble with hubs is always bad. Mostly it ends up with buying a whole new wheel, which is not cheap.
Does the specification for the wheel say "sealed bearing" or "sealed cartridge bearing"?
Normally i prefer a cone-bearing over a cartridge bearing. But it has to be set up right. 
Once the cone is ruined it does not help to change the balls. Which of course should have the right dimension. Can't you check the dimension on one of the other wheels. 

Hope you can solve your trouble and can enjoy riding.


----------

